

Motorola to release the Google Nexus Two? - computinggeek
http://thecomputinggeek.com/motorola-to-release-the-google-nexus-two/

======
dbz
I don't know. There appears to be no real evidence of the "Nexus Two" and I
would think that Google would stick with HTC because, imho, HTC makes good
phones. Why risk when you got something good going already?

------
kgrin
The presence of Motorola's CEO at the Nexus One launch event suggests that
Motorola will have a role in future iterations.

------
computinggeek
yes i agree.. i honestly think that Google are doing Motorola a huge favour
here, just to help them out. Additionally, maybe with the pressure of make or
break for Motorola, they will work much harder and more efficiently than other
companies. But this is simply my opinion

~~~
pronoiac
Protip: Reply with the "reply" link under the comment, not "@" notation.

